# 12 Farmers Having A Bad Day.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/12-farmers-who-are-having-a-worse-day-than-you-naa-christopher-walljasper/


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I wonder if this is the cliff diving CIH.

http://www.auctiontime.com/OnlineAuctions/Details.aspx?ohid=10665201&lp=TH


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Gearclash said:


> I wonder if this is the cliff diving CIH.
> 
> http://www.auctiontime.com/OnlineAuctions/Details.aspx?ohid=10665201&lp=TH


I saw that when it went up for auction and wondered how it came to be like that.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

#4 sure looks like he had the mower folded up while attempting that ditch bank!


----------

